# HELP NEEDED - Rebec?



## RayB

I am new to this group and play guitar but found this 4 string instrument today. I was told it was a Rebec. It needs to be restrung but questions abound:

1) Is it a Rebec?
2) Time period manufactured?
3) Do I use mandolin strings?
4) I Need a bow?

Help - can't wait to hear how it should sound.

Thanks in advance for allowing me to access expert knowledge.

Ray


----------



## Headphone Hermit

It looks as if it could be - they are (were) very variable in shape and even in number of strings

as for what type of strings to use, perhaps you need specialist advice such as at http://www.earlymusicshop.com/Browse.aspx/en-GB/store24_arrangement516/1/ - folk like this are usually very helpful as they are often overjoyed to find someone who might be a new convert to their world


----------



## RayB

Sorry for the delayed thank you. I have been away - I will check out the other forum for more information. Appreciate the information.


----------



## Tinijocaro

I'm not at all familiar with this instrument but is that the neck folded under it? As for whether or not it is bowed, look at the shape of the bridge. If it's flat like a guitar, then most likely not bowed. If it's arched like a violin bridge, then it most likely can be bowed. Cool find.


----------



## Tinijocaro

Just googled it-definitely a bowed instrument. Here's the tuning:

From lowest string to highest:
Alto Rebecs (medium): G below middle C, D above middle
C, A above middle C

Gut strings


----------

